
Reverse engineering the ARM1 processor's microinstructions - ingve
http://www.righto.com/2016/02/reverse-engineering-arm1-processors.html
======
cmrdporcupine
Ok so that's interesting that it was microcoded, but was the ARM2 (the one
that actually got used in real production)?

~~~
kens
Yes, ARM2 adds multiplication and coprocessor instructions but is otherwise
basically the same design done at 2 microns instead of three.

